# Looking 4 a Little Help or Advice



## deltroon1986 (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello everyone I have a rather stupid question to ask. See I have six profiles in my scraps folder they can be seen here-http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5923902/. Sadly I have no clue on what to do with them. I've been trying to figure out what to actually do with them for at least four months now. I really don't have the heart to delete them. They do have potential but I feel it might lay else where. If anyone is curious, interested, has suggestions or advice. Nobody has to reply if they don't want to i'm not forcing anyone this is voluntary on everyone's part. Please comment below or Note me on Fa if interested in lending me a helpful paw. I'll be gratefull for any help or advice given thank you.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 20, 2011)

Your links are not working. You should use the right code. 

It`s [ U R L ] your link [ / U R L ] 

Without the space bars.


----------



## deltroon1986 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here try it again- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5923902/


----------



## Conker (Jul 20, 2011)

deltroon1986 said:


> Here try it again- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5923902/


 The mainsite seems to be having issues, because I cannot access your link.

HOWEVER, if you have characters that you don't know what to do with, just hold onto them. There's really no need to delete them unless you think they are bad. But even then, you could simply try to flesh em out and improve them for a later set of writing escapades. Hold onto them, and when inspiration for something strikes, go look at them and see if they fit.

Edit: without actually seeing them, I can't offer more than the above. Since I can't get the site to work, if you wanted to post an example of one, I could take a look and see if I could offer more help.


----------



## deltroon1986 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well the profiles themselves are geared more towards yiff style stories. I just don't have the talent for them granted I do have two on FA. Which can be found in my Fa gallery the names are Company of a Wolfess & Average Day Out. Sure i can post all six if you prefer. Hopefully i don't get in any sort of trouble for doing so.


----------



## deltroon1986 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here are the profiles I mentioned when I started this thread. I hope a solution can be found or a perminent home. Please note these profiles are still under going some minor fine tuning. Though they are roughly 97% done. (Attention moderators & Admins please forgive me for the level of details these 6 profiles contain.)

Name: Bri
Species: Artic Jackal
Gender: Female
Age: 23
Weight: 110lbs.
Height: 5ft. 5in.
Eye color: Blue
Hair color: Deep orange
Fur pattern: Cream white with a small black ankh cross on her midriff.
Measurements: 
Bust: 30CC
Waist: 22"
Hips: 28"
Likes: Anything spicy, Smart but cute guys, Muffins, kickboxing
Dislikes: Salty food, Cake, School
Turn ons: Soft touch & wild in bed, anything bouncy
Turn offs: Pricks, nerds, giving or receiving oral sex
Sexual Preference: undecided

Personality: Bri comes from a near extinct breed of jackals. Less than hundred members still live today which most are family. The ankh cross on her midriff is her birth mark. She uses that her heritage & her rare beauty to entice anyone that meets her fancy. Though she has yet to find the perfect lover that doesnâ€™t stop her from fooling around. If you meet her standards expect a fun sex filled night.

Name: Mel
Species: Red fox/ Coyote mix
Gender: Female
Age: 24
Weight: 145lbs.
Height: 6ft. 1in.
Eye color: Yellow
Hair color: Dyed white
Fur pattern: Cherry red with a thin white stripe that starts between her cleavage & trails to her belly button 
Measurements: 
Bust: 40E
Waist: 26"
Hips: 36"
Likes: Ribbon candy, Well toned men, Salads, Reading
Dislikes: Pushy people, Booze, Fancy places, Body builders
Turn ons: Neck rubs, Anything kinky
Turn offs: Anal sex, Grabbing her tail
Sexual Preference: Bisexual

Personality: Not much is known about her childhood except rumors. Mel is a level headed woman but sheâ€™s a wild child behind closed doors. According to some of the rumors in her home town She dresses like a typical rowdy tomboy. Though sheâ€™s not afraid to get down & dirty with the best of them. Mel loves working under hood of anything with a motor. Despite being all that no one has yet to win her affection. Sheâ€™s looking for the right person that has the perfect balance between brains & brawns.

Name: Leon
Species: Red/Silver wolf fox mix
Gender: Male
Age: 25
Weight: 165lbs.
Height: 6ft.
Eye color: Brown
Hair color:
Fur pattern: Red with a silver undercoat. White gloves & black boots
Likes: Writing of any kind, honest people, not picky with food
Dislikes: Over bearing people, teased by the band, work deadlines
Turn ons: Unknown
Turn offs: Nobodyâ€™s business
Sexual Preference: Straight.

Personality: Leon is a virgin in the strictest sense of the word. When he was born his father divorced his mother two years later. So she had to raise him & work to keep food on the table. When he was old enough he found work to help his mother with bills. Sadly his social skills suffered some during most his childhood. Though she tried to teach him all the skills he would need to survive on his own.

Name: Kasey 
Species: Silver Fox
Gender: Female
Age: 27
Weight: 130lbs.
Height: 5ft. 8in.
Eye color: Green
Hair color: Sable blue
Fur pattern: Deep platinum silver with white boots & black tipped tail
Measurements:
Bust: 36DD
Waist: 24"
Hips: 32"
Likes: Topless sun bathing, Pasta, Popcorn, Gardening, Civil men
Dislikes: Rude men, Sweets, unprovoked groping, Cameras
Turn ons: Gentle soft pleasure, cuddling, Massages
Turn offs: Anything rough or wild.
Sexual Preference: Straight

Personality: Kasey had a stable upbringing both her parents nurtured her talents. Kasey enjoy playing varies musical instruments during her childhood. As she blossomed in middle through high school people notice what a beauty she was. Guys would do anything to win her attention or get into her panties. Each one got rejected harshly sheâ€™ll only submit to someone with truly pure heart & good intentions. Though she has had some cases where no didnâ€™t work. Thankfully her mother was a martial arts teacher in her spare time.

Name: Sam
Species: Grey Fox
Gender: Female
Age: 29
Weight: 126lbs.
Height: 5ft. 7in.
Eye color: Purple
Hair color: Raven black
Fur pattern: Typical grey fox markings except for a perfect diamond mark at the end of her tail
Measurements: 
Bust: 32C
Waist: 24"
Hips: 30"
Likes: Anything healthy, Night clubs, Tough guys or girls
Dislikes: Show boats, Weak drinks, Fighting of any kind
Turn ons: Anything bouncy & new
Turn offs: Rough sex, Overly touchy men or women
Sexual Preference: Lesbian, occasionally bi-curious

Personality: Miss popular almost describes Sam to a fault. The way she acts & dresses fits her overall personality. Her parents are in fact lesbians though one of her parents did give birth to her. They made sure she was raised to treat any gender equally. Though she does prefer the same gender once in a while sheâ€™ll experiment with the opposite sex. Naturally when the mood suits her granted she doesnâ€™t openly admit what she looks for in men. Those who fancy her wonâ€™t have an easy time turning her attention towards them.

Name: Tara
Species: Jade tiger/ Grey fox mix
Gender: Female
Age: 34
Weight: 127
Height: 5ft. 9in.
Eye color: Hazel
Hair color: Chestnut
Fur pattern: Brown with orange gloves & silver tip on tail, emerald green stripes along the back
Measurements: 
Bust: 34D
Waist: 28"
Hips: 38"
Likes: Cooking new a different foods, Pie, Scuba diving
Dislikes: Fried foods, anything salty
Turn ons: Being in control & anything really kinky
Turn offs: Unknown
Sexual Preference: Unknown

Personality: Tara past can be summed up in few words. Her conception was a typical one night stand. When she born her mother decided to leave her upbringing in her fathers paws. He did everything he could to support a care for her. Before his untimely passing left Tara heart broken. What happened next isnâ€™t very clear & she's not one to relive the past. Not much is known about her sexual preferences. Sheâ€™s just one of those women you have earn her attention before you find out what she likes.


----------



## Conker (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, you have five females and one male. You could toss em all together in an orgy, but since this fandom has a high amount of male homosexuals, your story won't get read. 

Dunno how to really help you. I don't know anything about writing smut, and frankly, I don't want to. It's not like those characters are super fleshed out, just mild sketches, so do what you want with em. If you value them, then hold onto em, if not, off to the wasteland they go!

Edit: Let me take a look at this a bit more closely maybe, since I did say I'd try and help. Your problem, I think, is that all of the characters are nothing more than sex objects. I see no reason why a smut story shouldn't have...you know, the basic elements that make a story. But, that's just me :V



> Personality: Tara past can be summed up in few words. Her conception was  a typical one night stand. When she born her mother decided to leave  her upbringing in her fathers paws. He did everything he could to  support a care for her. Before his untimely passing left Tara heart  broken. What happened next isnâ€™t very clear & she's not one to  relive the past. Not much is known about her sexual preferences. Sheâ€™s  just one of those women you have earn her attention before you find out  what she likes.


Okay, this one isn't too bad. Here we have some mystery about the character. But I think you should look into what makes her tick besides what she wants in her vagina. How reclusive is she? She's 34. What does she do for a living, for example.



> Personality: Miss popular almost describes Sam to a fault. The way she  acts & dresses fits her overall personality. Her parents are in fact  lesbians though one of her parents did give birth to her. They made  sure she was raised to treat any gender equally. Though she does prefer  the same gender once in a while sheâ€™ll experiment with the opposite sex.  Naturally when the mood suits her granted she doesnâ€™t openly admit what  she looks for in men. Those who fancy her wonâ€™t have an easy time  turning her attention towards them.


Once again, it's all focused on sex (like all of them). The thing about that is, it doesn't really matter how fleshed out the characters really are if you just plan on having them bump uglies. This character is kind of boring. You started her off well, interesting family upbrining, but then left it at that. Wouldn't it be more interesting if--maybe--she resented her mothers because having two mothers made growing up extremely difficult? How would that effect her relationships and sexual experiments? Self hating lesbian is more interesting than what you have written there.



> Personality: Kasey had a stable upbringing both her parents nurtured her  talents. Kasey enjoy playing varies musical instruments during her  childhood. As she blossomed in middle through high school people notice  what a beauty she was. Guys would do anything to win her attention or  get into her panties. Each one got rejected harshly sheâ€™ll only submit  to someone with truly pure heart & good intentions. Though she has  had some cases where no didnâ€™t work. Thankfully her mother was a martial  arts teacher in her spare time.


Where are her character flaws? She sounds too perfect, and the fact that she knows martial arts just makes her a marry sue. Maybe she has good intentions all the time, until she touches liqueur or some other type of drug? If this is for smut reasons, you need to figure out how to get her into those situations. But right now, she's boring.  



> Personality: Leon is a virgin in the strictest sense of the word. When  he was born his father divorced his mother two years later. So she had  to raise him & work to keep food on the table. When he was old  enough he found work to help his mother with bills. Sadly his social  skills suffered some during most his childhood. Though she tried to  teach him all the skills he would need to survive on his own.


This one has some potential with what you have. You could at least put him in some interesting situations with what you've given here. Socially awkward, hasn't had sex, and all of a sudden SOMETHING UNEXPECTED HAPPENS! 



> Personality: Not much is known about her childhood except rumors. Mel is  a level headed woman but sheâ€™s a wild child behind closed doors.  According to some of the rumors in her home town She dresses like a  typical rowdy tomboy. Though sheâ€™s not afraid to get down & dirty  with the best of them. Mel loves working under hood of anything with a  motor. Despite being all that no one has yet to win her affection. Sheâ€™s  looking for the right person that has the perfect balance between  brains & brawns.



Hmm. Your grammatical errors actually hurt my reading of this. I take it "according to some rumors in her home town" applies to her sexual life in the former sentence and now how she dresses?  You have all these characters so far that want to find the perfect person for affection, yet they are all off having all sorts of crazy sex? That doesn't make any sense. Also, her turn offs don't make any sense, since she's cool with "anything kinky" but not "anal sex" which...I guess might be considered kinky?



> Personality: Bri comes from a near extinct breed of jackals. Less than  hundred members still live today which most are family. The ankh cross  on her midriff is her birth mark. She uses that her heritage & her  rare beauty to entice anyone that meets her fancy. Though she has yet to  find the perfect lover that doesnâ€™t stop her from fooling around. If  you meet her standards expect a fun sex filled night.



Rare breed of person! Interesting. Uses powers for sex! Not interesting.


----------



## deltroon1986 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well like I said above there's some fine tuning left to do on them. I've asked I good friend & fellow fur for help fixing them. These characters were done for a story/rp hybrid i was doing. Sadly that didn't pan out so well. That was about a few months ago. Since then i've been trying to find a story that would work but to no success. hopefully in the next few days they'll be all fixed. Though do you think i should repost the final product here Conker? To see if the changes worked please let me know.


----------

